# Milk supply dwindling rapidly...please help



## Melissako (Sep 13, 2011)

Our year and half old Nigerian Dwarf had her first kidding this past April. She gave birth to triplets. We sold two of the three babies about 2 weeks ago and immediately starting milking twice a day about 12 hours apart. The first few days the babies were gone, we were getting about 12 oz per milking, which was great, but the amount started to quickly drop, first to 8 oz, then 4 and this last week we have only been getting about 2 oz at each milking. This all decreased rapidly over about 5 days and has been holding at about 2 oz all week. Is this most likely a problem in our milking technique and not emptying her completely, or are there any other ideas about what may be going on? I thought we were emptying her...
Any ideas or tips?

:whatgoat:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Melissako- Wow, that is a significant drop in milk production from your doe! The first thing that comes to mind is feeding.. What are you feeding her and how much? If you feed her really well, her milk production should go back up.. Also, she seems healthy, right? So it can't be she's sick. If you are feeding her well and she doesn't seem sick, you can also trying milking her 3 times a day to bring her milk production back up. And do make sure you milk her out all the way.. I hope this helps! Good luck with your girl. I have Nigerian's too, they're great, aren't they


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It sounds like she is drying up. If she was nursing her kids and never milked until they were weaned, her body has probably told her to dry up since the kids are gone. Some does do not want to give anyone else their milk besides their kids. You could try to keep milking her and see if she decides to let her milk down for you, or let her dry up breed her again and milk her from the start the next time she kids.


----------



## Melissako (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for both of your ideas. You both brought up some very good things to consider...
I think she eats well and appropriate for her status. We give her organic complete goat chow twice/day and she always has unlimited hay and fresh water available, plus any fruit or kitchen scraps we may have for the week. She seems healthy and happy. I haven't noticed any signs that she may be lacking or feeling sick. So not sure what I could do differently in terms of feed. Am I missing anything she may need?
We did try to milk her occasionally while babies were around to be sure she would be used to us. Perhaps we should have been more consistant. While babies were around, we would only get 1-2 oz each time. I chalked this up to babies taking so much. It felt like such a waste of time to get 1-2 oz, that we figured it wasn't worth it while babies were doing a good job of keeping her milk production stimulated. We try to milk 3 times/day when our schedule allows now, but honestly haven't seen great improvement those days. Maybe if our schedule allowed 3 times/day more consistently we would see a difference. 

I have noticed that the first oz comes out strong with each squeeze, but then the next oz we get a weak stream with each squeeze and it is painfully slow for the next ounce. We were able to get 4 oz tonight, but it took FOREVER. Guess we have to be patient at each milking and just keep trying. Maybe our milking technique is what is lacking. Any tips on emptying her completely without it taking a good 30-40 minutes? I am so jeaous when I see a videao online and they seem that get a full gallon in 5 minutes of milking. Maybe I should take a milking class to be sure I have a good technique down?? We will try a little while longer before we give up and wait for another kidding. Any more advice is always welcome while we keep trying to increase her production for the next few weeks :shrug: :help: Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just practice. If she is still nursing a kid, she is probably trying to hold some milk back. Just massage her udder more. Also I think there is more of a tendency for FF's to dry up quicker or not have as good of a milking duration than an older doe.


----------



## Melissako (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I feel like quite the novice. I didn't realize baby was still nursing - guess I am not home enough to notice. I foolishly thought she had weaned herself since I never see her nurse like I did when her sisters were still around. We have started separating mama from baby for about 12 hours during the day and have been getting 8 oz every evening. Then we let them spend the evening and night together (we don't get much in the morning but at least baby isn't crying for mama all night). We have got to sell this kid off! Thanks for all the thoughts and ideas. I also didn't realize a first time mama might give less milk than an experienced mama. Thanks for the info. On average, how much does a second or third time mama Nigerian Dwarf give per day?
onder: 
Thanks for your help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is so varied because it depends on the milking lines, how well they have been fed, what kind of condition are they in, etc.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> It is so varied because it depends on the milking lines, how well they have been fed, what kind of condition are they in, etc.


True...genetics play a big role.

My FF with twins was giving 4 cups a day with 2x a day milkings after her kids left at 10 weeks... her 2nd freshening she had quads and I started milking once a day in the mornings at 10 weeks fresh... 3 cups, after I started weaning her retained doeling at 16 weeks, I was getting 3.5 cups 2x a day.

My 6th freshened doe gives just under a quart with 1x a day milkings from 4 weeks fresh to around 10 weeks, once her kids leave she evens out and averages at 3 cups 2x a day


----------

